# Did VEI go out of business?



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

I haven't been in the market for a fog machine in a while. I started looking around and I can't find anyone selling the 950, or anything like it. Does anyone have any information?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Possibly. I found an old post on minionsweb.com listing VEI foggers among the closeout and discontinued items they sold.

You might check this distributor list for your state and see if they carry the fogger you have in mind:

http://www.visualeffectsinc.com/VEI/Distr_LocationSet.html

The Visual Effects web page is under construction, but they give an email link here:

http://www.visualeffectsinc.com/


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank you. I found the same things that you did. I used to buy VEI stuff at coolstuffcheap.com. Now, it seems, that website is gone as well. That said, I used to use VEI fog fluid. Never had any issues. Can anyone recommend a quality replacement?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Absolutely. Try Froggy's Fog juice. I use the Swamp Juice, great density and hang time, and works nice in the chillers. They have several formulations.
http://www.froggysfog.com/fluids.html


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

I've heard of Froggy's. I'll look into it. How about Chauvet fluid? I understand that they have a low density version and a high density version...


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Don't know anything about Chauvet fluids, but my vote definitely goes to Froggy's. Even my little 400W machine that I use for the cauldron pumps out amazing fog. That said, the only fluid of theirs that I've used has been the Swamp Juice so I can't speak to their other formulations.
BTW, I'm not affiliated with Froggy's, just a satisfied customer.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a VEI 935 and I use froggys Freezing and Swamp in it for 4 years now.


----------

